# Life In Asia



## Asian Spirit

Thai Bigfoot said:


> To "goingtothai. Remember, you can never really own any property in Thailand. A Thai must own 51%. I can't stress how important this should be to you.
> 
> You have a Thai girlfriend. Fine. But, be very aware that if things sour between you, she can throw you out, no questions asked. You will lose everything in the house, too.
> 
> One of the most common stories here is how the farang fell in love with a terrific Thai girl. He wants to spend his life with her. Her motive, most of the time, is to have his ATM card. The most important thing to her is her Thai family of parents, children, and the extended family. The farang will always, ALWAYS, be #2 or lower.
> 
> Here’s my advice on this. Take your time getting married. Rent a house. She’ll expect you to financially take care of all her needs, and those of her family. They normally want you to pay for kids school, a new roof, medical bills, or to replace the deceased water buffalo! If she hasn’t started to constantly asked you for more money, after a couple of years, she may be a good one. An additional benefit of renting is you’ll find out if you really like the area you’ve chosen.
> 
> You mention a β2.5m budget. That’s more than enough. It sounds like you’ll be retired and also get Social Security. But, you need β800k to get a Retirement Extension.
> But, as an American citizen, there’s a much easier way to do it.
> 
> Instead of the money in the bank, Thailand will accept a document call “Income Verification” from the U.S. embassy. The embassy notarizes your signature that says you have the equivalent of β65k a month income from the U.S. This varies a little due to exchange rates. While you’ll still need all the other stuff, with this document, you don’t need all the bank documentation. You do this once a year, and, you still must do the 90 Day reporting. The embassy staff makes it real easy by travelling around Thailand to do various paperwork. You don’t have to go to Bangkok to get this form notarized. They come to Phuket every four months and it’s valid to use for six months.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck.


It's amazing how much alike it is here in the Philippines. Trying to find a good gal for a GF or a wife takes more time than just visits on the internet. At best it is risky and at worst-deadly.

I was not aware that one could have social security direct deposited there. We do here in the Philippines to a local bank. In the Philippines the beneficiary is the ONLY person that can access the US dollar SS account and no ATM card can be issues for it either. This is to protect us from ourselves being too trusting with the local "parana".


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

SS won't direct deposit in Thailand. I use BoA in America, then ATM here.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Ah-that's too bad. I've been collecting US Social Security for 4 years now. I chose to have it directed deposited here as it is just as fast as if I were back home--well almost. A one day difference. Main thing I was thinking of is having it deposited here there is a zero service charge for having the account. Also have a local (Peso) account and deposit the SS into it so the wife and kids have access.
Also, if an ATM card goes bad I would have to send all the way to the States for a replacement and hope it makes it in the mail. Local banks here (Metobank) I can get the ATM card for the peso acct replaced the same day.
Too bad the US government won't direct deposit over your way. Now just hope we all get a decent COLA next year. This being married with kids is getting expensive! Hahaha..


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Asian Spirit said:


> Ah-that's too bad. I've been collecting US Social Security for 4 years now. I chose to have it directed deposited here as it is just as fast as if I were back home--well almost. A one day difference. Main thing I was thinking of is having it deposited here there is a zero service charge for having the account. Also have a local (Peso) account and deposit the SS into it so the wife and kids have access.
> Also, if an ATM card goes bad I would have to send all the way to the States for a replacement and hope it makes it in the mail. Local banks here (Metobank) I can get the ATM card for the peso acct replaced the same day.
> Too bad the US government won't direct deposit over your way. Now just hope we all get a decent COLA next year. This being married with kids is getting expensive! Hahaha..


I get my SS deposited in the US bank on the 3rd at 12:01am west coast time.

I had a problem with my ATM card and got a new one from BoA 2 days after I told them by DHL.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Thai Bigfoot said:


> I get my SS deposited in the US bank on the 3rd at 12:01am west coast time.
> 
> I had a problem with my ATM card and got a new one from BoA 2 days after I told them by DHL.


That's not bad really. We have just one B of A branch in country and it's in Manila but only for business dealings. I would suppose you still have a US address. I have only an address here in the Philippines. I went through the SS office at the embassy in Manila when I was ready to start my SS. Took an early pull at 62yrs old.
It's good dealing with the embassy here as they make the signup and banking easy and simple. The whole process went smooth as glass and the first deposit was right on time.
Just can't imagine being old enough to collect the SS ..


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

If I knew I was going to live this long (70 next week), I would have treated myself better!


----------



## Asian Spirit

Thai Bigfoot said:


> If I knew I was going to live this long (70 next week), I would have treated myself better!


Yea, I think most of us feel about the same way. When we are young we never think much about health and what life would be like by retirement age and beyond.
I do think that getting out of the States and into places like where we are helps us to live longer. Different culture and out of the rat race with far less stress. I've been here 15 years now and would not go back.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I've been here since 2009, and while I love America, I've never had any desire to return, even for a visit.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Thai Bigfoot said:


> I've been here since 2009, and while I love America, I've never had any desire to return, even for a visit.


I hear you for sure I spent my childhood and into my 20's in So Calif (San Fernando Valley). 50's, 60's, and 1970's it was a good place to live or at least it seemed so. My last time to visit there was in 2003 on my way home here. The difference was shocking in every way possible.

When living there in the 70's I had a brand new apt for about $350 per month. Stopped by there in 2003 and that same place was costing almost $2,000. Insane prices on everything. Over crowded to the max and a whole new breed of people.

I've found that living over here is far more enjoyable and extremely low cost. We rent a small but modern 2 bedroom home here for just $50us dollars per month. Even with kids my wife keeps our cost of living at about $750us or less each month.
I think about the only stress for me here is trying to drive in a place where they drive like people walking through a crowd of people. Really nuts.
But there are good restaurants and even large mega malls close to us and enjoy going there when the kids are in school.


----------



## dhream

Asian Spirit said:


> I hear you for sure I spent my childhood and into my 20's in So Calif (San Fernando Valley). 50's, 60's, and 1970's it was a good place to live or at least it seemed so. My last time to visit there was in 2003 on my way home here. The difference was shocking in every way possible.
> 
> When living there in the 70's I had a brand new apt for about $350 per month. Stopped by there in 2003 and that same place was costing almost $2,000. Insane prices on everything. Over crowded to the max and a whole new breed of people.
> 
> I've found that living over here is far more enjoyable and extremely low cost. We rent a small but modern 2 bedroom home here for just $50us dollars per month. Even with kids my wife keeps our cost of living at about $750us or less each month.
> I think about the only stress for me here is trying to drive in a place where they drive like people walking through a crowd of people. Really nuts.
> But there are good restaurants and even large mega malls close to us and enjoy going there when the kids are in school.


Hi AS, where do you live? 

I got here in November 2017. I visited Cebu and Angeles at least 4 times before settling
Also
Ilo-ilo (the cleanest place I've seen here, and otherwise great, but too provincial, not great health care, or dining options, few expats) and 
Dumaguete, (nice for a vacay, that's about it).
Manila was never on the list. Never will be!

In the end, I decided on Angeles, because of the Medical City facility, and wonderfully simple Clark airport that can fly me to HKG, SIN, ICN, or even the Middle East hubs every day (this is important for me) plus fiber internet that really does deliver 25Mbps, and in spite of the seedy streetwalker reputation, it is booming, with a genuine Koreatown, new developments and malls, and the dirt roads being set in concrete, and crucially, a lot of expat comradeship and support.

I'm in a small two-bed unit, inside a large secure property, tucked behind a 'western' house, and I pay P7000 a month, which given the very reasonable condition of this little 'native' place is a bargain, your rent sounds too good to be true!

I spent 3-4 years in Chiang Mai and the lifestyle was light years ahead of this, sure I paid more, but not much. The tyranny of immigration dept, even as a retiree, and the uncertainty for the long-term future that drove me out very reluctantly.

However, the more time I spend here in the Philippines, the more I miss Chaing Mai with all its faults. 

I can honestly say that only the warmth of the Philippino people is better here, and marginally, the driving. Thai roads are officially the worlds deadliest!

On every other level, including tradesmen, and healthcare, Thailand still excels.

This place looks like it could wind up being Marcos 2.0 so is that any better than the junta? (I doubt they'll be going anywhere soon since the New Headmaster will be the only one to decide that!)

I'm seriously considering going back. 

Incidentally, I also tried Mexico (North America, not the town here, LOL) for a few months, and really don't think I could ever settle there.

I'm at a bit of a crossroads, I have someone in Chiang Mai who genuinely loves me, and I have strong and enduring feelings for her too. She's someone who I know I can trust after four years, and she certainly does not need me to get by, as she is self-employed and middle class with no kids. I think I might go back and take my chances. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread, in a way, but seeing its two guys sharing Thai and Phils experiences, I thought id share...


----------



## Asian Spirit

dhream said:


> Hi AS, where do you live?
> 
> I got here in November 2017. I visited Cebu and Angeles at least 4 times before settling
> Also
> Ilo-ilo (the cleanest place I've seen here, and otherwise great, but too provincial, not great health care, or dining options, few expats) and
> Dumaguete, (nice for a vacay, that's about it).
> Manila was never on the list. Never will be!
> 
> In the end, I decided on Angeles, because of the Medical City facility, and wonderfully simple Clark airport that can fly me to HKG, SIN, ICN, or even the Middle East hubs every day (this is important for me) plus fiber internet that really does deliver 25Mbps, and in spite of the seedy streetwalker reputation, it is booming, with a genuine Koreatown, new developments and malls, and the dirt roads being set in concrete, and crucially, a lot of expat comradeship and support.
> 
> I'm in a small two-bed unit, inside a large secure property, tucked behind a 'western' house, and I pay P7000 a month, which given the very reasonable condition of this little 'native' place is a bargain, your rent sounds too good to be true!
> 
> I spent 3-4 years in Chiang Mai and the lifestyle was light years ahead of this, sure I paid more, but not much. The tyranny of immigration dept, even as a retiree, and the uncertainty for the long-term future that drove me out very reluctantly.
> 
> However, the more time I spend here in the Philippines, the more I miss Chaing Mai with all its faults.
> 
> I can honestly say that only the warmth of the Philippino people is better here, and marginally, the driving. Thai roads are officially the worlds deadliest!
> 
> On every other level, including tradesmen, and healthcare, Thailand still excels.
> 
> This place looks like it could wind up being Marcos 2.0 so is that any better than the junta? (I doubt they'll be going anywhere soon since the New Headmaster will be the only one to decide that!)
> 
> I'm seriously considering going back.
> 
> Incidentally, I also tried Mexico (North America, not the town here, LOL) for a few months, and really don't think I could ever settle there.
> 
> I'm at a bit of a crossroads, I have someone in Chiang Mai who genuinely loves me, and I have strong and enduring feelings for her too. She's someone who I know I can trust after four years, and she certainly does not need me to get by, as she is self-employed and middle class with no kids. I think I might go back and take my chances.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread, in a way, but seeing its two guys sharing Thai and Phils experiences, I thought id share...


Howdy,

I have been out and just got to your post here. I sent you a PM to save this post. See you in the PM's


----------

